# Show your team colors/colours!



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Show your favorite team logos from any sport!

Favorite Teams!


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

also teams that i hate and will always hate 
Most hated teams!


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

and my second favourite behind them


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

​


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Germany.








I only support Germany.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Phanatic26 (Oct 15, 2010)

anonymid said:


>


UMASS! I'm a student there :clap


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Phanatic26 said:


> UMASS! I'm a student there :clap


Awesome, I was too (class of '01)--back when the logo was this:


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

^Had to switch these 3 up since they were already in the first two posts


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

F1X3R said:


>


I have nothing against the Tigers, but that retro logo looks like the tiger is going into some psychotic rage. It would be an ok logo if they would of drawn the eyes better.

http://www.cracked.com/quick-fixes/5-ridiculous-first-drafts-famous-logos


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Zeppelin said:


> I have nothing against the Tigers, but that retro logo looks like the tiger is going into some psychotic rage. It would be an ok logo if they would of drawn the eyes better.
> 
> http://www.cracked.com/quick-fixes/5-ridiculous-first-drafts-famous-logos


Lol. That's great.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

Zeppelin said:


> I have nothing against the Tigers, but that retro logo looks like the tiger is going into some psychotic rage. It would be an ok logo if they would of drawn the eyes better.
> 
> http://www.cracked.com/quick-fixes/5-ridiculous-first-drafts-famous-logos


I wouldn't want to mess with that Tiger. That article's insultingly misleading tthough, claiming the Tigers added the English D in 1994, when they've had it since 1901. They updated the Tigers cartoon logo in 1994. SMH, when cracked takes liberties with reality like that it kind of ruins the whole point. It might as well be The Onion.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

blue the puppy said:


>


^There it is.

Did you read that cracked article Zeppelin linked? It claimed that the Tigers only added the English D in 1994 after 70 years of using ugly Tigers images:

"Today, the Detroit Tigers have an elegantly simple logo. However, that logo came at the end of 70 years of terrible decisions. They finally stopped trying to use tigers in 1994 and just went with the "D.""

Cracked.com! What outrageous libel from you.









Every Detroit Tigers Logo they've used: http://www.sportslogos.net/logos/list_by_team/59/Detroit_Tigers

​


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

F1X3R said:


> ^There it is.
> 
> Did you read that cracked article Zeppelin linked? It claimed that the Tigers only added the English D in 1994 after 70 years of using ugly Tigers images:
> 
> ...


The Tigers have used the D logo on their hats a few times, but that is their primarily logo( they have used the D logo off and on between the 20s and the 90s so I know the article isn't entirely accurate. I think it was referring to the primary logo.

Like this is a primary logo example









And this is the Yankees hat/secondary logo


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Buerhle said:


> Lol. That's great.


 Well, that logo is an improvement to their original 1901 logo.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

Buerhle said:


> Lol. That's great.


that tiger looks .... special


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Poor thing. And look at those varicose veins.


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

Zeppelin said:


> The Tigers have used the D logo on their hats a few times, but that is their primarily logo( they have used the D logo off and on between the 20s and the 90s so I know the article isn't entirely accurate. I think it was referring to the primary logo.


The Tigers have had the English D on their hats since at least 1904, not a few times.









Cracked didn't mention anything about multiple logos and implied there was only one logo:
​
"Today, the Detroit Tigers have an elegantly simple logo. However, that logo came at the end of 70 years of terrible decisions."

They've always had the English D, it's right their on their uniforms.

The article also states that, "They finally stopped trying to use tigers in 1994 and just went with the "D.""
​However, this is the 1994 redesign:










In 2006, the swapped the primary and alternates, making the English D the primary. They never abandoned a Tiger logo.


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

^ It was 1901!



anonymid said:


> Poor thing. And look at those varicose veins.


Better get this guy to a hospital too:



















50 worst logos from beacher report: http://bleacherreport.com/articles/701450-the-50-worst-logos-in-baseball-history/page/43

And yes, all those Tigers logos made the cut.

Not this one though:


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

blue the puppy said:


> that tiger looks .... special


He just needs some friends or something, lol.

I really like the 1994 redesign.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Points and my babies for anyone who gets the first logo:


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

AussiePea said:


> Points and my babies for anyone who gets the first logo:


Ready 2 give me your babies?

Vodafone McLaren Mercedes


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

I don't keep up to date with sport enough (I really should) but these are my football teams.

international team









national team









my favourite overseas football club;










I also have some interest in more grass roots and local teams and try to catch up with their results at some points in the season.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Limmy said:


> Ready 2 give me your babies?
> 
> Vodafone McLaren Mercedes


The bottle is on its way to you.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

AussiePea said:


> The bottle is on its way to you.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------

